# Compaq presario v3000 cmos password reset



## bravo_armando (Apr 29, 2008)

Compaq presario v3000 cmos password reset...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We don't provide any help with lost passwords or getting around password protection. Obviously, we can't determine the real intent here, so our policy is to abstain from any assistance in these matters.

There's a good reason that laptop passwords are hard to bypass, it's a theft prevention measure.


----------

